# Siegfried of the Month



## Lunasong

YouTube playlist

Twelve variants of Siegfried's Horn Call (Wagner); which is your favorite?

Mine is September!


----------



## KenOC

The thread title reminded me of Bantock's "The Pierrot of the Minute."


----------



## Harrytjuh

Thanks for the link! I especially like September and December but they're all great!


----------

